# Upgrading to current AOSP from Gingerbread device?



## hawkjm73 (Jul 30, 2012)

Is it possible to port current AOSP (or even better, cyanogen) to a device which only has Gingerbread available from the manufacturer?

I've been reading about building from source, and am going to work on the essentials, like git, trees, build environment, and such. Before I get too deep, though, I wanted to see if this is even possible.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Highly depends on the device. You can try looking on the official CM site to see if the device is supported. But I guess the first question is, what phone do you have?


----------



## hawkjm73 (Jul 30, 2012)

Guess I should have mentioned that. That's what I get for posting while watching children.

It's a motoactv watch. It comes with a heavily modified gingerbread, but has an unlocked boot loader. There is a clockwork recovery for it, and an ASOP gingerbread port. The proprietary binaries are available at sourceforge.

With all of this, I would suppose I could get CM7 on there, but I really want to get ICS or jelly bean.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

After a bit of google, this thread is really the only thing I could find for the moment. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2170917

The closest I can come to something that looks like ICS, or if it is, would be here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1877899 - From another thread that listed the specs, I don't know if the device is capable of running ICS smoothly, let alone Jelly Bean. It might, but I wouldn't know for sure.


----------



## hawkjm73 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah, that's all I've found so far, too. Unfortunately, I'm after the framework rather then the visuals. My whole goal is to get it to run the ICS/jb version of Tasker, which has a Receive Intent feature I really want to make use of.

I guess what I might need to ask is, are there any devices that were brought up to ICS/jb purely by the dev community? I could study their work. Google search hadn't been much help.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

The Moto Droid X does have ICS at least, but its not a full-functioning ROM as there are still quite a few bugs in it. (camera I think is one of them) But the key difference with that is the locked bootloader which is also encrypted. But most other devices I'm not sure because I only follow two: Droid X and Bionic. Now grant it, the Bionic had Jelly Bean long before the release of the official version due to kexec and Safestrap. (Droid X had 2nd-init) I don't know if those will help or not, but just two things I know off the top of my head.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Hp touchpad


----------

